# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Archeology

## Natural Citizen

> There are many ancient secrets at the bottom of the oceans and  we can learn more about our ancestors with help of emerging technologies that provide us with an opportunity to explore the depths as never before.


http://www.messagetoeagle.com/update...mcleopatra.php



_The statue of the Goddess Isis sits on display on a barge in an Alexandria naval base 



French Marine archaeologist Frank Goddio explains text on the stele of Heracleion on a barge in an Alexandria naval 


Any guesses from anyone as to what this lion is guarding under his paw? 



_

----------


## Natural Citizen

Perfectly preserved 1.8 million-year-old skull 'could re-write history of human evolution'




> The discovery, along with the remains of four other individuals who lived at the same time, in the same place, has generated intense excitement among palaeontologists who believe the finds could re-write the early history of human evolution.
> 
> Dating technology based on argon isotopes found that they lived between 1.77m and 1.85m years ago. 
> 
> Ian Tattersall of the American Museum of Natural History in New York told Science that the latest, fifth skull from Dmanisi is "undoubtedly one of the most important ever discovered", while Tim White of the University of California, Berkeley, described it simply as "an iconic fossil".

----------


## Natural Citizen

Tomb of Head of Pharaohs Physicians of fifth dynasty discovered



> The tomb of the fifth dynasty Head of Physicians of Upper and Lower Egypt, Shepseskaf-Ankh, was discovered in Abusir Necropolis - 25km from the Giza plateau, during excavation by a Czech archaeological mission.
> 
> Ali Al-Asfar, deputy-head of the ancient Egyptian section at the Ministry of State of Antiquities (MSA) pointed out that some of the titles engraved on the false door reflect the social status of Shepseskaf-Ankh, who came from an elite ancient Egyptian family.
> 
> 	"Although it is the third tomb of an ancient Egyptian Physician to be found in Abusir, it has important historical and archaeological significance," said Mohamed Ibrahim, Minister of the MSA. He explains that the tomb belonged to one of the distinguished physicians who was close to the ruler kings and owned a senior official position during the reign of the pyramid-builders.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Osan actually beat me to this so will just link to his/her thread. It is pretty neat some of the things we're finding given advances in technology.


'Britain's Atlantis' found at bottom of North sea - a huge undersea world swallowed by the sea in 6500BC

----------


## Ender

> [URL]
> 
> 
> Any guesses from anyone as to what this lion is guarding under his paw? 
> 
> 
> 
> [/I]


Because it is the left paw, it means that the lion is a lioness. Usually the lioness holds a baby in or under the left paw but sometimes also holds a ball, as does the male lion- only in his right paw.

The ball usually means "Power" but can also mean "God" or a god.

Fun stuff- was a para-paleontologist when I was a kid.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Because it is the left paw, it means that the lion is a lioness. Usually the lioness holds a baby in or under the left paw but sometimes also holds a ball, as does the male lion- only in his right paw.
> 
> The ball usually means "Power" but can also mean "God" or a god.
> 
> Fun stuff- was a para-paleontologist when I was a kid.


Why the mane on the lion if it's a lioness?

----------


## Ender

> Why the mane on the lion if it's a lioness?


Not sure.

The left paw for the female and the right paw for the male was a yin/yang symbolism.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Amazon ruins could solve one of the greatest mysteries of the ancient world




> A mystery that has intrigued archaeologists and historians for centuries may be on the cusp of being solved thanks to the discovery of a ruin deep in the Amazonian jungle.
> 
> The site, discovered by a multinational team of explorers, could be the tomb of Atahualpa, the last emperor of the Incas, who was executed by the Spanish after their conquest of South America.
> 
> 
> Some of those involved in the dig, which is at a very early stage, believe it could be the final resting of Atahualpa, the last Incan emperor, or the site of the Treasure of the Llanganates, a glittering haul of gold and other treasures gathered by his people to pay for his release following his capture by the Spanish.
> 
> It is said Atahualpa promised to fill a room with priceless artefacts to secure his release, but he was rebuffed and throttled by the Spaniards in 1533.
> 
> If they are right it could join the ranks of the great archaelogical discoveries, such as the tomb of Tutankhamun in Egypt, the Terracotta Army in China and the Rosetta Stone.


It's not the way the Inca's assembled stone though. Which is interesting. Seems like they were just occupying what was already there. I'm certain that those who are studying it know this, and, unfortunately, mention of Atahualpa would keep that tid bit out of the public terms of controversy. It's monumental to prove that the Incas were only occupying  pre-existing structures. It's right there to see if anyone in the field looks. It's as plain as day to the trained eye. They may very well find Incan artifacts and perhaps even Atahualpa himself. This is _not_ an Incan structure though. It's a shame that this fact will be lost in public context as the discovery is sensationalized toward Atahualpa.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> The man buried in it was "head of beer production", archaeologists say.
> 
> A Japanese team found the tomb during work on another tomb belonging to a top official under Pharaoh Amenhotep III, who died around 1354 BC.
> Luxor is home to a large and famous temple complex built by Amenhotep III and later by Rameses II.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-25593526

----------


## Origanalist

Pretty interesting. I would like to try some beer made as it was then just out of curiosity.  Both the peasants and the Pharaohs variety.  

http://www.touregypt.net/egypt-info/...2001-magf2.htm

Hmmm, I guess the threads got merged while I was exploring.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Not sure.
> 
> The left paw for the female and the right paw for the male was a yin/yang symbolism.


It is more likely to me that the photo is mirrored, since there's a mane on him   In other words, it looks like it's the left... but it's actually the right.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Pretty interesting. I would like to try some beer made as it was then just out of curiosity.  Both the peasants and the Pharaohs variety.  
> 
> http://www.touregypt.net/egypt-info/...2001-magf2.htm
> 
> Hmmm, I guess the threads got merged while I was exploring.


I think that if I had the chance to live in another time it would be during that era. I'd like to get a better look at some of this art on the walls though.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> It is more likely to me that the photo is mirrored, since there's a mane on him   In other words, it looks like it's the left... but it's actually the right.



Entrance to the Forbidden City – an ancient imperial palace in Beijing that was built in the early 1400’s. You can see the same flower of life under the paw of the Fu Dog (more accurately called "Guardian Lions"). 



These are 3 displays of the flower of life in India, Turkey and Austria

We see this repeated throughout history and from many different civilizations. It's interesting, for sure.

----------


## Origanalist

> I think that if I had the chance to live in another time it would be during that era. I'd like to get a better look at some of this art on the walls though.


That would be a pretty tough choice to make. I like the idea of time travel better.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> That would be a pretty tough choice to make. I like the idea of time travel better.


Yeah, except I don't think there is a way back. Which may be OK, I suppose. Aphrodite seems kind of hot to me looking at some of the art. 

With my luck I'd probably end up being the one lugging the blocks though.

----------


## Origanalist

> Yeah, except I don't think there is a way back. Which may be OK, I suppose. Aphrodite seems kind of hot to me looking at some of the art. 
> 
> With my luck I'd probably end up being the one lugging the pyramid blocks though.


That's what I thought you meant when you said you would have liked to live during those times.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> That's what I thought you meant when you said you would have liked to live during those times.


You know, come to think of it, I think I'd rather go back to 1985. _Those_ were the days, let me tell you.

----------


## Petar

The flower of life is an esoteric symbol that is sacred to our hidden rulers, Gobeke Tepe is utterly fascinating, and if someone would go ahead and excavate the sub sphinx chambers that have been located then that would be dandy.

----------


## oyarde

> The flower of life is an esoteric symbol that is sacred to our hidden rulers, Gobeke Tepe is utterly fascinating, and if someone would go ahead and excavate the sub sphinx chambers that have been located then that would be dandy.


There is something under the Sphinx  according to Edgar Cayce.

----------


## Petar

> There is something under the Sphinx  according to Edgar Cayce.


There is a whole network of tunnels according to various ancient historians, and modern archeologists have also detected some things but no one has bothered to excavate for some reason.

----------


## oyarde

> There is a whole network of tunnels according to various ancient historians, and modern archeologists have also detected some things but no one has bothered to excavate for some reason.


Oh , there is something there ...... I would like to have it , not sure I care for others having it .

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Archaeologists working near the ancient settlement of Edfu, in southern Egypt, have uncovered a step pyramid that dates back about 4,600 years, predating the Great Pyramid of Giza by at least a few decades.
> 
> The step pyramid, which once stood as high as 43 feet (13 meters), is one of seven so-called "provincial" pyramids built by either the pharaoh Huni (reign ca. 2635-2610 B.C.) or Snefru (reign ca. 2610-2590 B.C.). Over time, the step pyramid's stone blocks were pillaged, and the monument was exposed to weathering, so today, it's only about 16 feet (5 m) tall.
> 
> Scattered throughout central and southern Egypt, the provincial pyramids are located near major settlements, have no internal chambers and were not intended for burial. Six of the seven pyramids have almost identical dimensions, including the newly uncovered one at Edfu, which is about 60 x 61 feet (18.4 x 18.6 m). [See Photos of the Newly Uncovered Step Pyramid]


The rest of the paper... http://www.livescience.com/43051-ste...40203_17989514

----------


## oyarde

There is much more in Southern Egypt and the Land of Punt than people may imagine  ( Northern Somali , Northern Ethiopia )

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Paracas is a desert peninsula located within the Pisco Province in the Inca Region, on the south coast of Peru.  It is here were Peruvian archaeologist, Julio Tello, made an amazing discovery in 1928 – a massive and elaborate graveyard containing tombs filled with the remains of individuals with the largest elongated skulls found anywhere in the world. These have come to be known as the ‘Paracas skulls’. In total, Tello found more than 300 of these elongated skulls, which are believed to date back around 3,000 years. A DNA analysis has now been conducted on one of the skulls and expert Brien Foerster has released preliminary information regarding these enigmatic skulls.
> 
> The results of a DNA analysis of one of the skulls are now back, and Brien Foerster, author of more than ten books and an authority on the ancient elongated headed people of South America, has just revealed the preliminary results of the analysis. 
> 
> He reports on the geneticist's findings:_
> It had mtDNA (mitochondrial DNA) with mutations unknown in any human, primate, or animal known so far. But a few fragments I was able to sequence from this sample indicate that if these mutations will hold we are dealing with a new human-like creature, very distant from **** sapiens, Neanderthals and Denisovans._
> 
> The implications are of course huge. “I am not sure it will even fit into the known evolutionary tree,” the geneticist wrote. He added that if the Paracas individuals were so biologically different, they would not have been able to interbreed with humans.
> The result of this analysis is only phase one of many phases of analysis due to take place.


http://www.ancient-origins.net/news-...sed-incredible

----------


## Origanalist

> http://www.ancient-origins.net/news-...sed-incredible


Crazy stuff, can't wait for more analysis on this.

----------


## oyarde

> Crazy stuff, can't wait for more analysis on this.


It is a very, interesting culture ( Paracas ) , the early pottery they made was kind of crappy , but they were successful farmers and they made burial very detailed. Very fancy burial cloaks , offerings etc . The textiles skills were a bit ahead of the times. The pottery was panted some and is similar to the later Nazca culture . 

.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> It is a very, interesting culture ( Paracas ) , the early pottery they made was kind of crappy , but they were successful farmers and they made burial very detailed. Very fancy burial cloaks , offerings etc . The textiles skills were a bit ahead of the times. The pottery was panted some and is similar to the later Nazca culture . 
> 
> .



What interests me here are some of these suppressed writings throughout history. Some of which would be The Book of Jubilees, The Book of Enoch and the Dead Sea Scrolls. May very well have stumbled upon them thar Nephilim. 

"There were giants in those days", you know.

----------


## Natural Citizen

*DNA Confirms: Here Lieth Richard III, Under Yon Parking Lot*...


Photographs by University of Leicester and Universal History Archive, Getty Images




> Ancient bones discovered under a parking lot have been confirmed as those of the medieval king Richard III, through a DNA test that also raises questions about the legitimacy of Henry VIII and other famous English royals.


Continued - DNA Confirms: Here Lieth Richard III, Under Yon Parking Lot

----------


## otherone

> *DNA Confirms: Here Lieth Richard III, Under Yon Parking Lot*...


_"My kingdom for a hearse!"_

----------


## Acala

> Amazon ruins could solve one of the greatest mysteries of the ancient world
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the way the Inca's assembled stone though. Which is interesting. Seems like they were just occupying what was already there. I'm certain that those who are studying it know this, and, unfortunately, mention of Atahualpa would keep that tid bit out of the public terms of controversy. It's monumental to prove that the Incas were only occupying  pre-existing structures. It's right there to see if anyone in the field looks. It's as plain as day to the trained eye. They may very well find Incan artifacts and perhaps even Atahualpa himself. This is _not_ an Incan structure though. It's a shame that this fact will be lost in public context as the discovery is sensationalized toward Atahualpa.


I would rather they find a library of quipus than a hoard of gold.

----------


## Natural Citizen

A Canadian kid just found a lost Mayan city. What is interesting here is that he did so using celestial alignment theory. 




> (Newser)  – William Gadoury has spent a fifth of his life researching the ancient Maya, and the 15-year-old's effort has just paid off in a big way—with the apparent discovery of a lost city. "I did not understand why the Maya built their cities away from rivers, on marginal lands and in the mountains," the Quebec teen tells the _Journal of Montreal_. _He did, however, know that the Mayans worshiped the stars, so William began comparing constellations to a land map and was "surprised and excited" to find that 117 Mayan cities were mapped out according to the stars, reports Yucatan Living. No one else had ever discovered such a correlation, according to Yucatan Expat Life. Then William noticed that only two Mayan cities lined up to a constellation of three stars, which he believed meant a lost city was hiding in the southern Yucatan Peninsula near Belize.
> 
> _William informed the Canadian Space Agency, which provided satellite images of the area taken after a forest fire in 2005. They revealed the presence of a 282-foot-tall pyramid, plus 30 other structures. These can "hardly be attributed to natural phenomena," says Dr. Armand LaRocque, an expert in remote sensing at the University of New Brunswick. Based on the images, the city is believed to be one of the five largest in Mayan civilization. William has named it K'àak' Chi' or "Fire Mouth," but hasn't actually seen the site.


Teen's Stellar Theory Leads to Lost Mayan City

Here is another story on it - http://www.journaldemontreal.com/201...-une-cite-maya

So far it has been noted that 117 Mayan cities were mapped out according to the stars.

Here is a good explanation of how the boy did it - http://yucatanexpatlife.com/teen-tra...st-mayan-city/

Essentially, though, what he did was because he knew of the Mayan fascination with the stars, he correlated stellar positions with the locations of known Mayan cities. Then, he noticed alignments of some of those cities with certain stars and constellations. Once he noticed that there was no known city where there should have been, he predicted there should be a city there and asked the Canadian Space Agency to look. Bada bing. They found one. Right where he said it would be. 

That said, the kid gets to name the city.


All of that aside, expect to see this same technique applied to ancient texts and archeological sites in the future. A fair question would be to ask why they were so fascinated with the stars in such a manner that they would build their cities and in alignment with them.   

Of course, mainstream academics typically default to the narrative about it being some kind of religion or whatever. More often than not, this assertion also serves to create the illusion that celestial alignment theory is some kind of fringe thing. Which it isn't as we see here. Weve also seen it before. Many, many times.


Anyway. Cool story and some other thoughts added there.

----------


## Ender

I read about this- VERY interesting!

----------


## AZJoe



----------

